# Happy Birthday Todd



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

My baby is 1yr old today... i cant belive how quickly its gone since he was a little bundle of fluff...


heres some pics 

you will notice how his blaze has got smaller on his head as he has got older


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

OMG was he the cutes puppy and I love how all his freckles popped out in adulthood!!
So very handsome!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I was wondering when we were going to see a post from Vinnie's birthday buddy!!! He was such a CUTE puppy - love the markings!! Of course he grew up to be uber-handsome!! arty:


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you guys... he never had any freckles till i clipped him down short its strange im wondering if i grow his legs long again they wil go whiter


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I LOVE Todd! He's so handsome. His markings are awesome, I love how they changed as he got older! 
Happy birthday, Todd!!! :birthday:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Todd. Many, many happy, healthy years ahead!!!


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable - I love parti-poodles! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Happy 1st birthday to Todd!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Todd!​ :cake:

Another cute little fluffball comes of age! Here's to many more happy healthy years! :tee:

You are such a wonderful groomer. It's amazing to me how many patterns you have put him in over one year's time.... particularly his first year growing a new coat and going through the 'change.' He looks great!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

*Happy Birthday to Todd, the PARTI BOY!! *

:birthday:

:beer (2)::dancing2::cake:


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you all....i think todd knows today is speical because he is full of beans today


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WOW.....Todd is one year old already!! WOOHOO!! BIG birthday wishes to you, you handsome guy!
_


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you spoosprit.... todd now has his own facebook profile if anyone wants to add him as a friend 


http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?v=feed&story_fbid=100631859973803&id=100000809682889


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Todd is one handsome guy! I love his markings. Happy Barkday, Todd!!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you...happy Birthday to you...Happy Birthday dear Toddy...Happy Birthday to you!


----------

